# Big Enough Crate(Cage)



## derrickb16 (Apr 4, 2010)

ok, ive been looking for a Cage for "lexis" she about 5months I haven't took her to the Vet yet I got her when she was about 2-3 months I'm looking for a crate big enough for her however I'm not sure of her height,weight or anything i was looking at a 30' cage but im not sure if that's big enough for her I'll post a pic but maybe I can get a opinion if 30' is big enough for her


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

derrickb16 said:


> ok, ive been looking for a Cage for "lexis" she about 5months I haven't took her to the Vet yet I got her when she was about 2-3 months I'm looking for a crate big enough for her however I'm not sure of her height,weight or anything i was looking at a 30' cage but im not sure if that's big enough for her I'll post a pic but maybe I can get a opinion if 30' is big enough for her


I would get a 36" that has a divider. That way itll be big enough when shes fully grown. Mine is 36 x 23 x 25.


----------



## derrickb16 (Apr 4, 2010)

blackjer said:


> I would get a 36" that has a divider. That way itll be big enough when shes fully grown. Mine is 36 x 23 x 25.


Got cha thanks


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

I bought mine off of ebay for $57.00 that's with shipping/handling too. I've got humm.. gotta go measure.. oh its 42" x 30 with a divider that he doesn't use now since Max weighs in around 64lbs of solid muscle. Most of the crates sell for over $200.00 dollars in pet stores but I found mine off of ebay.


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

oh lexis is just so cute with her baby face!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought a 48" and it's way to big for a 70lb dog it could fit like 4 of him in it


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

sw_df27 said:


> I bought a 48" and it's way to big for a 70lb dog it could fit like 4 of him in it


That's what I would do. And before buying one at a pet store o something I would definitely get one off ebay, amazon, craigslist. etc. We got a huge wire one off craigslist for free and it was brand new. I would definitely recomend the wire ones too, Especially if your dog is a chewer. 
And something else I've noticed is, if the dog is potty trained, then the bigger the crate the less the anxiety.

btw, what a cute face. She's gorgeous.


----------



## derrickb16 (Apr 4, 2010)

A114bullybr33d said:


> oh lexis is just so cute with her baby face!!!


thanks! you got any links?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah i've gotten all my crates off CL. one was free, one came with my girl and one was 15 or 20 but its the HUGE wire ones that usually go for like 200. crazy that they can charge so much. depending on whether ur pup has anxiety issues or not would affect whether i got a plastic or wire crate. i was weary puttin my boy in a wire one as boys mark but he still squats to pee so i'm safe  i would look for a medium crate and when she starts to outgrow it jus trade it for a bigger one. they should be tall enough for them to stand in and big enough to turn around in. no bigger. especially for puppies. the more room- the more space to make a mess. if she is already potty trained the crate should stay clean. n take that girl to the vet  she's due for shots already


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

if you travel id go with a Sky Kennel or airline approved one, so you dont have to buy an additional. Mine are Sky Kennel just for that purpose. Nina's is* Large* 36" 24" 36". Nina's was used, but free.


----------

